# Bluetooth Stereo Headphones pair but dont play



## interneties (Mar 29, 2011)

My sx-907c bluetooth headphones have terrific sound quality and work with my iPod touch and my Android tablet and they pair successfully with my computer and show up in the playable devices. But the problem is they don't actually play any sound. Even though I select it as the default playback device and the sound settings indicate that there is indeed playback coming to the headphones I dont hear any sound on the otherside. This only happens with my laptop which runs Windows 8.1 pro with media center. My Desktop which runs windows 7 home premium 64 bit pairs up successfully and the playback is perfect. Is there a driver you could recommend to me specifically for these headphones to make it where windows 8 actually plays the audio on this device.


----------



## Dolphin365 (Jun 18, 2014)

There is no drivers for sx-907c bluetooth headphones.

Try the steps given in the link:
Troubleshoot problems with Bluetooth enabled devices

Regards
Dolphin365


----------

